
France says it will recognise Palestinian state if new peace effort fails - salmonet
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/jan/30/france-recognise-palestinian-state-if-peace-effort-fails-ultimatum?CMP=share_btn_tw
======
belovedeagle
Holy shit! I usually don't get into this issue but France is literally
incentivizing the _failure_ of peace talks.

